# Growth on budgies cere pics included



## Red80 (Jun 8, 2021)

Hi all, I've been searching for information on what this could be on my budgie cere I've not managed to find any pictures like it.. I've joined groups on Facebook and all have been helpful but no one seems to have any idea what it could be.
He is a older bird maybe 7 or 8 because of his age I've been very reluctant to take him to a vets he isn't bothered by the growth at all...my budgie has never been handled or left the house or his cage but he is very social and loves being around us...I booked a appointment yesterday with an avian vet but had to cancel as his cage was to big for my car I do however have someone who can take us now in a van but I'm unsure if it's worth the stress to my budgie because of his age the nurse said they would probably want to put a needle in it..
He has had this since December it may have grown slightly but outwards.
View attachment 256880
View attachment 256881
View attachment 256882

Anyone know what this could be? and being his age is it kinder to let him be seeing its not bothering him?
or has anyone budgie had similar? ..thanks Any info would be great


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

He is a beautiful bird, I cannot tell what it is but are you able to determine if it is firm or fluid filled? If it is fluid filled it may be some type of cyst. It is very sad that he has never been out of his cage, is that your choice or his? You should be able to purchase a small carrier for transport, you do not have to take the entire cage.


----------



## Red80 (Jun 8, 2021)

Cody said:


> He is a beautiful bird, I cannot tell what it is but are you able to determine if it is firm or fluid filled? If it is fluid filled it may be some type of cyst. It is very sad that he has never been out of his cage, is that your choice or his? You should be able to purchase a small carrier for transport, you do not have to take the entire cage.


Was my choice at the time my children was small and I've a terrier dog to and I was frightened that one of the children would leave door open or my dog have him so yea alway been in his cage...I wanted to take the cage as he feels more safe there and didn't want to stress him more trying to get him in a carrier. Thank you he really is a beautiful bird.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Hope all goes well, what is his name?


----------



## Red80 (Jun 8, 2021)

Cody said:


> Hope all goes well, what is his name?


Thank you.. nibbles my daughter was young when she named him


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

I hope things go well for you at the Avian Vet. Please be sure to post an update in this thread after Nibble's appointment.

I would like to recommend you remove the wooden dowel perch in the cage and replace it with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.*
*
Pressure Sores*

*The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:*

*Essentials for a Great Cage*


*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*

*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*

*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*

*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Cage sizes.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and welcome to the forums~

You've gotten great advice and resources above from FaeryBee. I'm so glad you were able to get a vet appointment! 

Meanwhile, please be sure to read through all the links and other information provided to ensure you're up to date on the best of budgie care practices! If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

We hope to see you around, and please keep us posted on how things go! 

Cheers 👋


----------

